# Just got my Madone 5.2 SL today!!



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

All I can say is WOW WOW WOW!!!! This is one sweet ride!!! I'm not worthy... but I'm 
up for the challenge of getting there!!! Can you tell I'm excited??!!??!

Was out riding it until dark, so pics will have to wait until tomorrow. Got the standard *Platinum Silver/Black Pearl Carbon". Everyone in the shop was oohing and ahhing over the paint job. Pretty embarrasing for me, I don't like being the center of attention.  

Oh and I saw the other thread about long wait times -- I ordered it Nov 7th. But it sure was worth the wait.


----------



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

*Forgot to add...*

Wanted to say THANKS to everyone on this board, I really learned a ton of good stuff that helped me out with this purchase.


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

lspangle said:


> Wanted to say THANKS to everyone on this board, I really learned a ton of good stuff that helped me out with this purchase.


 Congrats. You can thank us with a pic or two, and a report after you've got >1,000 miles on it. Enjoy!


----------



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

*No pics yet...*



Drone 5200 said:


> Congrats. You can thank us with a pic or two, and a report after you've got >1,000 miles on it. Enjoy!


Just wanted to say sorry for not posting pics yet -- been down with a horrible cold and
it's been gloomy and rainy all week to boot. Just my luck, wait for 3 months to get the bike and I finally get it, then I get sick! Argh!

Yesterday I was barely functional but it was cold and pouring rain all day so I didn't feel too bad about not riding. The sun came out today so I HAD to go for a little spin, still can't breathe and my chest feels like it's all clogged up with junk, but I like this bike more and more each ride. Can't wait to take it for a proper ride!


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

lspangle said:


> All I can say is WOW WOW WOW!!!! This is one sweet ride!!! I'm not worthy... but I'm
> up for the challenge of getting there!!! Can you tell I'm excited??!!??!
> 
> Was out riding it until dark, so pics will have to wait until tomorrow. Got the standard *Platinum Silver/Black Pearl Carbon". Everyone in the shop was oohing and ahhing over the paint job. Pretty embarrasing for me, I don't like being the center of attention.
> ...



POST YOUR PIC PLEASE! I have my SL 5.2 on order (1-3 weeks to go) and I am fiending for some bike porn of my bike! The Trek pic just does not do the paint job justice! Help!


----------



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

*Pic soon!*



Henndo said:


> POST YOUR PIC PLEASE! I have my SL 5.2 on order (1-3 weeks to go) and I am fiending for some bike porn of my bike! The Trek pic just does not do the paint job justice! Help!


I've been coming home from work as fast as possible and riding until dark, keep forgetting about pics, sorry!

Will do my best to get some this weekend!


----------

